# Shimano Brake track too high on 203mm rotor



## Alex ebike (Mar 1, 2021)

Hello everyone ? i have situation guys
i have Killah fork 27
Shimano 203mm disk rotor
Shimano 203mm adapter
Shimano MT200 mtb hydraulic disk brake set
so the set it's correct like in the *Pictures*
but the brake track its really high like its not touching enough of the track on the disk rotor so idk if its normal its my first time building mtb but watching other sets online look like its not correct
pls let me know if somebody knows where the problem thanks alot.


----------



## Sssteveyoung (Jul 26, 2013)

I am not familiar with that fork but it looks as if it comes with 203 post mounts. If that’s correct (check the manual) then you just need to remove the adapter and mount the caliper directly to the fork.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Yeah, I was gonna ask about the fork's brake mount specs.

there's really no such thing as a "203mm adapter" either. Shimano's adapter naming protocol can get confusing if you're starting with a mount standard that's different from the original 160mm standard (that mount would work to use a 203mm rotor on a 160mm post mount).

For this reason, most manufacturers nowadays call their adapters +20mm, +23mm, +13mm, etc because what rotor they will fit depends on the mount you bolt them to.


----------



## WHALENARD (Feb 21, 2010)

That's obviously off but doesn't look 10mm off from the pic. Like said I'd pull the adapter and see what you get. 

Sent from my moto g(6) forge using Tapatalk


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

Disk brake track too high on 203mm rotor


Hello everyone ? i have situation guys i have Killah fork 27 Shimano 203mm disk rotor Shimano 203mm adapter Shimano MT200 mtb hydraulic disk brake set so the set it's correct like in the Pictures but the brake track its really high like its not touching enough of...




www.mtbr.com













Shimano Brake track too high on 203mm rotor


Hello everyone ? i have situation guys i have Killah fork 27 Shimano 203mm disk rotor Shimano 203mm adapter Shimano MT200 mtb hydraulic disk brake set so the set it's correct like in the Pictures but the brake track its really high like its not touching enough of...




www.mtbr.com













Shimano Brake track too high on 203mm rotor


Hello everyone ? i have situation guys i have Killah fork 27 Shimano 203mm disk rotor Shimano 203mm adapter Shimano MT200 mtb hydraulic disk brake set so the set it's correct like in the Pictures but the brake track its really high like its not touching enough of...




www.mtbr.com













Shimano Brake track too high on 203mm disk rotor


Hello everyone ? i have situation guys i have Killah fork 27 Shimano 203mm disk rotor Shimano 203mm adapter Shimano MT200 mtb hydraulic disk brake set so the set it's correct like in the Pictures but the brake track its really high like its not touching enough of...




www.mtbr.com


----------



## Dirtrider127 (Sep 17, 2010)

I think you need to use this adapter

Shimano F203P/PM Disc Brake Adaptor


----------



## TwoThirtySeven (Aug 29, 2020)

Looks like your fork might have 180mm posts so if you've used the 160mm->203mm adapter, it would put the caliper too far away.


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

TwoThirtySeven said:


> Looks like your fork might have 180mm posts so if you've used the 160mm->203mm adapter, it would put the caliper too far away.


Already been answered in one of his many posts; doesn't look like he ever bothered to check back on any of them.


----------

